# MMR 2010 Challenge April 9,10,11



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Well Time is finally here.
Here are the dates for the 4th Annuel MMR Electric Challenge.
48 x 80 CRC Fast Track carpet , CRC Click Link track barriers. No Wintergreen compounds, Gripper, traction action, Sticky fingers all good to use.
Drivers Layout, Expect some turns and rolling corners, carousels & chicanes.
Classes:
VTA MMR Spec, 3.7v 17.5
WGT MMR Spec, 3.7v 13.5 Body TBA
1/12th Stock 3.7v 17.5
1/12th Mod 3.7v open motor
Stock Sedan 17.5
SS Sedan 13.5
MMR VintageTrans-Am Club Spec Rules and Specifications
Body Specifications:
Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed
at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required.
Tire & Wheel Specifications:
HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit.
26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car
wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.
Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Tires must have visible tread.
Chassis Specification:
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Tires must fit within the body.
Motor Specifications:
Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: ROAR motor rules apply for 27 turn.
Option 2: 17.5 brushless motor: ROAR Motor Rules for 17.5
Battery Specifications:
3-cell NiCd or NiMh batteries
1-cell LiPo hard cased
Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.
Weight Specification:
Minimum 1280g Lipo
Race Specification:
5 minute Qualifiers Heats are run “heads up” with horn starts. Shuffling of start order for each round with slowest qualifier first and fastest qualifier last
9 Minute Mains: Starting grid should have cars aligned at angles along a side wall of the track.

Body List:
HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
17526- 1969 Chevrolet Corvette
Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda
Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

2009 http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...electric-challenge-2009-april-24-25-26-a.html
2008 http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...mr-08-electric-challenge-april-19th-20th.html
2007 http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...acing/151899-mmr-07-electric-challenge-2.html


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Challenge has been looking very good. We have some confirmations from the coast coming in already........ Entry list will start going up soon


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

As entry confirmations happen we will continue to update the list:
http://jlapracemanager.com/PC/Molzer/04_11_2010_Heats Listing.HTM


----------



## oneway1001 (Jan 10, 2010)

See you guys in April Im free that weekend 
Cant wait...
Are any of you guys going to the nationals in MD The Track???
Ill be there as well...


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

We are looking at the nats have a two day local race at the wow show same weekend so not sure which way the group will lean or If they will split.

Get your entries in the list is growing.

Here is some wgt action on our smaller grinder track.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

And here is some 13.5 sedan racing


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

And another stock 1/12 from weekend club racing.






should be a great chall this year.... Liam talent is raising the bar also so travelers be ready


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Remember the 15th is the cut off for early reduced entry fees.

Must be paid in the shop or postmarked by the 15th.

Also we will purchase trophies for classes based on preentries at that point. Some classes have had less participation and we are ordering top 3 and tq awards for all classes with 5 or more entries. if the count goes over 5 for a class at the event the trophies will be mailed.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Just a few weeks away... I am
pumped it has been a great year of racing...


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

List of close hotels

http://doubletree1.hilton.com/en_US...tel-Minneapolis-Park-Place-Minnesota/index.do

townplace suites
1400 Zarthan Avenue South
St. Louis Park‎ MN
United States
952-847-6900

holiday inn exspress
6020 Old Wayzata Boulevard
Minneapolis‎ MN
United States
763-545-8300


Marriott west
9960 Wayzata Boulevard
Minneapolis‎ MN
United States
952-544-4400


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

14 hrs and we are game on


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Videos Are Up.. All of the Mains:


----------

